# meldahl dam saugers/walleye/saugeye



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

Never have been there would like to try ohio side but not sure where and at what water level is the best any info will be appreciated for it is over a hour drive for me also will be fishing from the bank thanks


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

jason78 said:


> Never have been there would like to try ohio side but not sure where and at what water level is the best any info will be appreciated for it is over a hour drive for me also will be fishing from the bank thanks


Jason, I know that right now it will be VERY HARD to fish ohio side. The level is up and CLIMBING and is up in the trees on the ohio side right now. I was there a few days ago when level was 27 feet and thats about as high it can be for the bank fisherman... i just checked and its supposed to peak sat/sunday at 29-30ft.......... Remember that normal pool is 18 feet so it will be over 10ft higher than normal. 

I hear ppl say they like it better when the water is up and muddy but not me. Ive not been able to catch them in the dirtier water NEAR as well as when there is good clarity but Im still learning to....... Hope this helps and for what its worth I aint done WORTH A SQUAT the last couple times there..... Past few weeks......


----------



## jason78 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the info any helps


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I've caught them in Bear Creek when its up like that. Not easy but if/when you find em you can catch a bunch. There's a steep bank with few trees (when the water is down) where I've had some luck when the water is up.


----------

